# New Outbacker



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello everyone. We just bought our first camper last week. It's a 2005 Outback 21rs. It was just the size we were looking for and it has bunk beds for the kids. It was a one owner and I feel like we got an excellent deal at $5750. They even threw in an equalizer hitch. The interior is in excellent cond but the outside needs some tlc. It has some black streaks and the decals are peeling off. I already replaced the shackles, equalizers and bushings and installed greasable pins. I also moved the axles to the bottom of the springs for more ground clearance. I look forward to learning more about the Outback and the camping experience on this site. Thank you for letting me be a part of the Outbackers community.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome 69ss! looks like you are comfortable with doing mods, which is one of my favorite pastimes! When planning mods, do a search here for similiar mods. You will get a lot of great ideas. Make yourself comfortable and enjoy!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers from the Atlanta GA area!


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers! We are relatively new here also and love it. You will find a wealth of knowledge about your OB here on the site and mods galore. Enjoy your new OB and have some fun here.

Bo


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

TeamCyBo said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! We are relatively new here also and love it. You will find a wealth of knowledge about your OB here on the site and mods galore. Enjoy your new OB and have some fun here.
> 
> Bo :birgits_coffee:welcome welcome


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site!









Sounds like you've already made some nice improvements to your trailer.

By your user name, I'm guessing you're a Chevy guy. Is the SS a Chevelle? We have an 87 Monte Carlo SS.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbacker site. Lots of info and friendly comments.


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Yes I am a tinkerer. I've been a mechanic for 23 years so I hope I can help someone out on here from time to time.


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

duggy said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a Chevelle. It's a street, strip, show car. Other than camping, car stuff is about all I do. Good choice on the Monte. I like the Monte SS's of those years.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

Anyone who has a 21RS AND a 69 Chevelle can't be all bad.







Yes, I'm sure you will love camping in it. A great TT for a small family (although the brochure say's it sleeps eight). Our 21RS is our first camper too. It tows great with a half ton and the 21RS is small enough to fit in most state and federal parks. ENJOY!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

69ss said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a Chevelle. It's a street, strip, show car. Other than camping, car stuff is about all I do. Good choice on the Monte. I like the Monte SS's of those years.
[/quote]

Great taste in cars!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com 69SS! As this is your first camper, please don't hesitate to ask questions you may have - you'll find plenty of help here!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new camper, sounds like a sweet deal.

I guess us Outbackers love our old Chevy's.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Brooklinite said:


> Congrats on the new camper, sounds like a sweet deal.
> 
> I guess us Outbackers love our old Chevy's.


Nice Vette! Ya bringing that to Emily?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's a picture of our old Chevy!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I recognize the car, but what is all that blue and green?


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

[/quote]

Nice Vette! Ya bringing that to Emily?
[/quote]

It could probably pull the 250 but the tongue-weight would kill me.









Nice Monte.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice Vette! Ya bringing that to Emily?
[/quote]

It could probably pull the 250 but the tongue-weight would kill me.









[/quote]

I had that same thought!


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

It's been awhile since I've checked in. I'm liking the Vette and Monte. Here's my ride. Sorry for the small pic, I can't seem to figure out how to make it bigger except to click on it.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site...All nice looking rides!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

69ss said:


> It's been awhile since I've checked in. I'm liking the Vette and Monte. Here's my ride. Sorry for the small pic, I can't seem to figure out how to make it bigger except to click on it.
> View attachment 2329


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

A belated welcome to the site and beautiful cars. I had a 69SS El Camino many years ago in high school. Actually in your neck of the woods. I was born and raised in MO. Graduated from Fox High School in Arnold and went to JeffCo for building trades my junior and senior year. Family is still all in that area, Mother and brother live in Cedar Hill.

Used to go up to South County on the weekends and "allegedly" race out on I-255 near the bridge to Illinois. Watched an 87 Monte smoke my buddies 70 Chevelle 454 one night. Was a Chevy mechanic who bought a rolling chassis and made it his own. Looked bone stock and had working A/C and everything. I just hooked and flew.

Ahh memories.

Jim


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I like your story Joonbee. I came to the conclusion that there is always gonna be someone faster. I used to have one of the slower cars around my town until I built a better engine. I was on top for awhile now there passing me up again. I finally gave up on trying to stay ahead. I said the heck with it, let's go camping!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

69ss said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I like your story Joonbee. I came to the conclusion that there is always gonna be someone faster. I used to have one of the slower cars around my town until I built a better engine. I was on top for awhile now there passing me up again. I finally gave up on trying to stay ahead. I said the heck with it, let's go camping!


SOunds like a great plan. Not everybody can say they were on top for awhile and only those with deep pockets and nothing else to do in life can say they stayed on top. If your not the fastest, well being REALLY fast is certainly doable for a lot less time and money. So you can use it camping!!!

Jim


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

69ss said:


> .... there is always gonna be someone faster. ...


So true, especially nowadays.

Cool SS.


----------

